# bruxing and boggling



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

so random question. Do rats only boggle when theyre happy? I know they can brux from pain and anger and whatnot. But what about boggling? Cause my rats just like sit there or lay there and boggle for seemingly no reason. I know they brux to grind their teeth and stuff..but they can brux without boggling. So are they just boggling cause theyre content? That sounded like total rambling..so hope that made sense! lol


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

A couple of my rats pretty much only brux/boggle when they are in pain or scared. Boggling is caused by intense bruxing, so boggling cannot happen without bruxing. I would say in this case, your rats are boggling because they're happy.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Nekopan said:


> A couple of my rats pretty much only brux/boggle when they are in pain or scared. Boggling is caused by intense bruxing, so boggling cannot happen without bruxing. I would say in this case, your rats are boggling because they're happy.


yeah I mean I didnt think they were in pain (cause almost all of them do it). I just don't know why they're happy..they just kinda lay there and stare off into space an brux and boggle away. And Im also beginning to think its contagious..lol. One starts and its like a chorus of bruxing and boggling in there!


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Is it abnormal that I have never seen my seemingly content rats boggle? They brux almost constantly


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok I gotta admit, I'm not quite sure I know what boggling is. I think I know but I'm not sure. Could someone explain what these are?


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Boggling is when a rat is happy, and their jawbones push their eyes in and out of their heads. 

Here's links to two youtube vids of rats boggling.
The first one is kinda fuzzy but oh so cute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw1yWztNIps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1NwxKbCU3Q


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

ZoeHale said:


> Boggling is when a rat is happy, and their jawbones push their eyes in and out of their heads.
> 
> Here's links to two youtube vids of rats boggling.
> The first one is kinda fuzzy but oh so cute.
> ...


Oh, ok. I've seen my rat boggle. I kinda figured that's what boggling was, because I've heard of "boggling eyes" before... I just wanted to make sure I had it right.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

My girl Molly does that (randomly boggle when I dont touch her). She will usually do it when i get them all out and they have had a good play, then settle down with one of the others and cuddle up she will have a good boggle and brux. Alphie does it too, when he hasnt seen me for a few days (my mum looks after them) and I talk to him he had a little boggle


----------

